# Last kids for 2011...



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

But at least they both have spots!  I was surprised with 3 lb. twins this week; one doeling and one buckling. At first I wasn't sure if they would survive, just because they were soooo tiny (both parents are large Nubians), but they are doing really well so far. The doeling is named 'Shilling', and the buckling is 'Nickel', seeing as their dam's name is 'Penny' :wink: I think I just might have to keep Nickel around as a potential herdsire... I'm still swooning over his lovely topline! :greengrin: 

So here are some not-so-great pics... They were still in the dim kidding stall, so good pics weren't possible. Nickel looks like he has a steep rump in one of the pics, but it's only because he was starting to back up.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Gorgeous! :stars:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Beautiful congrats.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

They are beautiful! Congrats!!! :stars: 
I love Nickel's spots. 
We've had a couple of kids that were probably around 3lbs. They didn't seem to be weak, and mom's were in great shape. In my experience, the smaller kids seem to find the "springs" in their legs sooner.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute! Love those spots!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I'll take Shilling home with me! Lol.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL babies  

I just love how baby nubi ears seem sooooooo long


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

OHHHHH HOW CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool:  I love them! Those ears could not be any more darling! A big congrats!!! :stars:


----------

